
Ask HN: Easy Workaround for Wikipedia Censorship in Turkey - oriettaxx
Wikipedia (in any language) is banned in Turkey, which is very annoying.<p>A working solution (many thanks to whoever did it!) is the so called &quot;wikizero&quot;, where you add a &quot;0&quot; to each wikipedia link (just before the word &quot;wikipedia&quot;):<p>So the original:
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Censorship_in_Turkey
becomes
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.0wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Censorship_in_Turkey<p>Now, is it possible to make this hack working automatically on my browser?  I mean, without having to add the &quot;0&quot; manually on each link?
======
hazebooth
[https://superuser.com/questions/601574/how-do-i-redirect-
a-d...](https://superuser.com/questions/601574/how-do-i-redirect-a-domain-to-
another-domain-locally)

~~~
oriettaxx
that would be great, but it's apparently impossible, as explained in our link,
isn't it ?

------
oriettaxx
Since you are here: this app [https://ooni.torproject.org/post/ooni-mobile-
app/](https://ooni.torproject.org/post/ooni-mobile-app/) is pretty good! and
is a good test to know how the country you live in is dealing with censorship
(it detects 'middleboxes' in your network, too).

Note that the app data is used as evidence of any censorship events that you
come across, so data is collected and published (this is the main aim of this
app)

------
lovelearning
Install this "Redirector" add-on for your respective browser.

Then create a new redirect:

EDIT: Sorry, I got the include and redirect reversed. You need to redirect
censored domain to uncensored domain.

Include Pattern:

    
    
      *.wikipedia.org/*
    

Redirect to: $1.0wikipedia.org/$2

Pattern type: wildcard

Example URL is just for testing. Use any 0wikipedia URL.

I use this too, but for distraction avoidance. Any addictive website is
redirected to my todo page :)

[1]:
[https://einaregilsson.com/redirector/](https://einaregilsson.com/redirector/)

~~~
oriettaxx
Zuuuper!!! It works!

Unfortunately, the 'wikizero' solution works only with en.wikipedia.org, so I
hadded

Redirect: _en.wikipedia.org /_

to: $1en.0wikipedia.org/$2

Pattern type: wildcard

Example: en.wikipedia.org/* → en.0wikipedia.org/*

There should be a solution for other wikipedia languages, but I cannot find it

~~~
oriettaxx
News: as written in
[https://www.wikizeroo.org/index.php?q=aHR0cHM6Ly9lbi53aWtpcG...](https://www.wikizeroo.org/index.php?q=aHR0cHM6Ly9lbi53aWtpcGVkaWEub3JnL3dpa2kvUmV0cmF0b19FbV9CcmFuY29fRV9QcmV0bw)

"Due to legal reasons, the domain name 0wikipedia.org will be closed. We will
continue with new alternative domain names.

00wikipedia.org / 1wikipedia.org / 2wikipedia.org / Zwikipedia.org

Example;
[https://tr.1wikipedia.org/wiki/Türkiye](https://tr.1wikipedia.org/wiki/Türkiye)

------
erkanerol
I am using wikiwand: [https://www.wikiwand.com/](https://www.wikiwand.com/)

------
amagasaki
I didn't look at the source code, but there seems to be a Chrome extension
that does this.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wikizero/ailedophm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wikizero/ailedophmiiimpjbelpecdinoielgkeo?hl=tr)

------
oriettaxx
BTW: Apparently it works also with "1" and "2" and not just "0"

------
ravenstine
You can change your hosts file so that 0wikipedia.org points to the same IP as
Wikipedia.org.

~~~
oriettaxx
? are you sure?

~~~
jolmg
I think they meant it backwards. Have the hosts file so that wikipedia.org
points to the same IP as 0wikipedia.org.

~~~
ravenstine
Yeah, whoops.

~~~
detaro
0wikipedia's servers are set up to accept requests for wikipedia.org?

~~~
oriettaxx
no, and not even 1wikipedia

so, this solution does not work at all

I tried with both:

209.126.98.138 en.wikipedia.org

62.138.14.112 en.wikipedia.org

------
turnkeyreverse
Hm interesting. There are a few options: 1) a browser extension that
automagically replaces all wikipedia urls with 0wikipedia 2) a local http
proxy for all requests where wikipedia is redirected to 0wikipedia 3) a local
http server and a local record for wikipedia localhost and a permanent
redirect to 0wikipedia

